
Google Killing Inbox - ppeetteerr
https://9to5google.com/2018/09/12/google-killing-inbox-by-gmail/
======
ppeetteerr
I am always surprised at how Google likes to kill their own products. What's
happening inside of the company that they keep abandoning projects? Aren't we
at the third SMS app?

